# Hi from South Florida



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi all! I'm Jan and glad to have found you. I am a first year beekeeper in West Palm Beach but with all the things we've done with bees, I am feeling fairly seasoned. I received my first two hives as birthday gifts from bee friends last April, and cut out two more in October. A lot has happened in the last 9 months and having two hives at start-up proved to be a great help. One hive took off and built up fast with us getting over 90 pounds of honey. The other hive was not building up at all. They kept superceding their queen. Ended up replacing her in June. Now they are strong. Our cut outs are the same way, one taking off, the other turned out queenless with a laying worker. I kept adding brood, they would build queens cells, they'd hatch, then supercede her. I think there are not enough drones this time of year to get a good queen. I ended up combining it with a small queen right swarm from Al, with Bee Understanding. She was released from her cage by the girls and now I am sitting around for 10 days to pass so I can check for brood. The hive is very active and seems fine. My hives are Langs but I have a long Lang that I will be trying in the Spring. I can't wait! After researching, we are following the "no treatment, small cell" route. Just got to figure out if I will get the bees from splitting, cut outs, or friends. I also use the products of my hives in soaps and bath/body products. So that's my story.


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome cessnagirl....
It sounds like you got it all happining already....lots of info here on beesource, you just have
to wade through it to find what you want....our son sold his cessna about 3 years ago and has
built a 4 place home built in his garage...His job is flying CRJ-200's..hope you enjoy it here.

==McBee7==


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jan! Have you met the local beekeepers club or your State Apiary Inspector yet?
http://www.freshfromflorida.com/Div...s/Office-Locations/Apiary-Inspector-Directory
http://floridabeekeepers.org/localassociations.htm


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome to bee source.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! Why, yes, I have joined Palm Beach Beekeepers and the state association, too. PB Beeks have been awesome. Best club of any type I've belonged to. Haven't met the inspector (Caitlin) yet, but I'm sure I will by June. Thanks for checking.


----------

